# east matagorda man o war's



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

_ you talkin bout gettin lite up, right through your bluejeans... what's up with these man o war's, by the thousand's, never seen them like this ..seem's like the bait and fish don't like them either..... what will it take for them to leave??? _


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

it could be mother natures way of taking some pressure off of ol' EMB...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Are you sure they are man o wars and not brown jellyfish? We have a huge explosion of brown jellyfish here in Galveston West Bay.
Either way, they sting the p*ss out of you. It's long pants time wading right now.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

What ever you want to call them they are thick in POC too.


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Waded EMB saturday in long pants. MOW thick only got hit once.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Went out to East Matty last Friday and counted 15 around the boat before we let the anchor out  . Needless to say, I chose to wear my breathables that day while the other guys got lit up.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

*Jellyfish.*

They are browns that I have been seeing!



kenny said:


> Are you sure they are man o wars and not brown jellyfish? We have a huge explosion of brown jellyfish here in Galveston West Bay.
> Either way, they sting the p*ss out of you. It's long pants time wading right now.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

West Matty is covered up as well.



EBHunter


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

The Driver. said:


> They are browns that I have been seeing!


Correct, us locals just call em' "hot jelly", salinity levels too high............


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

I waded last weekend and East is a little worse than West.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, fellas.


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

They aren't man 'o wars, they're jellyfish and yeah they are swarming the bays right now!


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

There's a bunch of jelly's in upper Sa Bay right now as well. Long pants are enough to make it wadeable though.


----------



## txhunter (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm sure they weren't man o wars either, but we did see a small one last weekend offshore. We just went out to one of the short rigs for the fun of it and on the way back we almost ran it over.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

*F*%$#$* Jellies!*

East Groda was loaded on Saturday. Alot of little ones that are tough to dodge. Looked like little box jellies they were so small. **** things lit us up good. Caught fish under them though. Need some RAIN!!!

BB


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Good tip*

Dr. Connie Arnold who hatched them 1st Redfish in captivity told me years ago that when there are a bunch little of hot jellies in the area the fish will not stay in the area due to their gills getting plugged up with the tenincles


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

West Galveston Bay loaded up as well right behind the pass I got lite up on sat several times! Come on rain!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

indeed salinity level is so high right now! Stick your arm in the water and let it dry and it will be white in no time. They are Browns and they sting like a bit$%.. Meat tenderizer works wonders, keep it in your boat this time of year.


----------



## AndySipowitz (May 27, 2008)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> indeed salinity level is so high right now! Stick your arm in the water and let it dry and it will be white in no time. They are Browns and they sting like a bit$%.. Meat tenderizer works wonders, keep it in your boat this time of year.


 Kept a spray bottle with vinegar us Sunday. When my son got stung the vinegar did the trick QUICK!


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yah me and thunder trout, and ichiban, was out last week wed, in east bay really bad, felt like I was playing dodge ball with mother nature, be careful out there. Tight lines


----------



## specked.out130 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have heard that bleach works well with the stings. I also have heard that if you get a cut on your skin while in the water you should flush the cut with bleach since this is the only thing that kills the flesh eating bacteria. Just FYI.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

specked.out, don't believe everything you hear... Antibiotic soaps, neosporin ointment, rubbing alcohol, iodine, along with bleach will all work. Carry one of these in your vehicle and use them when you get out of the water. Timing is critical. Take care of any cuts, abrasions or puncture wounds, accordingly. Also, wash thoroughly after cleaning or handling fish (slimey protective coating). Man of wars look like small, blue-colored balloons with long tentacles and I've seen them litter the beaches at certain times of the year. Their sting is one of the worst. They can get quite large with 15' or longer tentacles. I read once that the big ones can virtually paralyze and lead to drowning incidents, primarily around Florida. They have left big whelps across my legs years ago. Ask a surfer, they probably can tell you about them.


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

We need a squadron of sea turtles to eat'em.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

yep they are bad once you get hit.i was hit all over my legs and belly,and i tell you it laid me out to the max.i was like dying and feeling real dizzy after i was hit.that thing must of had tenticles 10ft long it got me good.now i wear my waders now when they are around.jay


----------

